# Will my daisy BB gun be good for Badger and Wolverine?!!



## Bore.224

Well after taking grey squirrels at 600 yards with my bb gun I figure if I can hit him in the eye socket or ear canal that any Badger or wolverine will fall to my deadly red ryder!! I will write you next time from the Hospital ware they will be surgically removing my bb gun from my *** and let you know how it turned out!!!


----------



## jgat

Hey Bore, do you think my Gamo XL54896585211364748787 will be strong enough to take down a Rino? I shot 3 Leppords and a Shark with it but i herd Rino's have pretty tughf skin.


----------



## Bore.224

One well placed BB or 8 grain pellet should put down that Rhino like the hammer of thor!!! Not sure of the model of pellet gun you speak of but if you are getting about 720 FPS you shold be good. Just make sure you piss off the Rhino first by throwing stones that way when he charges you will get a good shot at an Eye socket! Thank me later for the hot tip!! :beer:


----------



## TXpelletgunhunter

It's really funny to see grown men acting like little children. uke: :******: :eyeroll: FYI airguns are very lethal. Not the little daisies and crosmans but they high end ones. I have A airarms s410 ERB in .25 caliber. It shoots a 34 grain pellet at about 985 fps perfectly good for small game out to 100 yards


----------



## fishless

Water buffalo too !!!


----------



## Stonegoblet

Oh yeah? Well tell that to my Cape Buffalo Head mounted above my fireplace. We never recovered the pellet!


----------



## coyote_buster

Anyone want to come over and see my tyranasaurus rex mount. :beer:


----------



## jgat

:rollin:


----------



## Bore.224

Ahhh cmon txpelletgunhunter lighten up!!!!!!!


----------



## daisy1894hunter

:eyeroll: 600 yards and you thought a hundred was far


----------



## Estaban

Hell, I take my Red Ryder bear hunting with me BUT I always bring my back up......which is my boys yellow wiffle ball bat, just in case :lol:


----------



## carp_killer

i think im gunna go try the big 5 in africa with my red ryder but ill bring the daisy as a back up


----------



## Woogie_man

Isn't it great when people make fun of things they don't understand...... :******:

But what is even better... is that if any of use would talk like that about a powder burner...... man would we get our a$$es chewed out and flammed...

I love the immaturity that comes out in people when they don't understand things :******: :withstupid:


----------



## Bore.224

Hey Woogie_man I am looking for a silencer for my red ryder can you help me with that. :lol:


----------



## nmubowyer

I don't think that this is a very funny, instead of criticizing kids who hunt with airguns you should be encouarging them to make proper decisions on shot placement. You should know these things if you are a great hunter. Not everyone lives in an area where it is safe to discharge a .22 or shotgun. I think that it is better to hunt with an airgun and be safe than to hunt with a .22 in an area that is overpopulated and run the risk of a hunting accident that could hurt someone and make us all look bad...but I guess if your self esteem is really that low, go ahead and criticize all of the 16 year old kids that hunt with an airgun. I mean after all isn't it PETA's goal to divide and conquer us all.


----------



## Bore.224

nmubowyer First of all what I am trying to do is keep kids from making the same mistakes I made. From the tender age of 9 years old I started shooting thats almost 31 years ago. I had a Crossman 720 pumpmaster and later a Daisy powerline and many others I cannot remember. Not one of them was worth a spit for hunting. Now I know their are some air guns that may be good for hunting but fact is I have never seen one or fired one. I also feel it is safe to say the lions share of youths with air guns do not have the type that is usefull for hunting. Can we agree so far? Ever see a kid smack pellet after pellet into a racoon that later limpped away, or a head shot squirrel bouncing all over the ground, the torchure these poor animals go throught should not be repeated every generation. I can only look back at my earlyest hunting days and shake my head, but then their was no internet and I had no mentors and learned on my own. What I would have given for an information site such as this! So the heck with all you pellet gun guys, kids are gonna hear what you say and go out and wound and maime. Often I hear posts stating 30 or 40 yard kills on Squirrel with a pump air gun some even say 60 to 100 yards and this is toatall BS. My second point is this THE LAW if you canot use a rimfire or centerfire rifle or shotgun, I will bet 99.9% of the time hunting is illeagal period. Now we would want to teach kids respect for the law now wouldent we!


----------



## carp_killer

lets try and keep this discussion civil guys everyone has there own opinion my personal opinion is that airguns are desighned for target practice not hunting but if people want to hunt with them that is THERE choice but my choice is not to sure some of the airguns are powerful enough to kill a squirel or blackbird that doesnt bother me when people do that its when people hunt with the ones that arnt powerfull enough to kill anything or people try and kill larger game than the guns were desighned for or brag about long shots that are unethical to even take with a small rimfire i think its great that kids hunt with any type of gun its just a few peoples poor decisions with airguns that irritate me and i am the same way with rifles shotguns handguns and muzzelloaders and even bows which is my personal favorite way of hunting


----------



## nmubowyer

Airgun issue aside, you've got some valid points, but criticizing and making fun of kids is not only immature, but will get also you get you nowhere with them.


----------



## varmit b gone

I have one of those new air rifles. A beeman that has 1000 fps. The only reason I got it was for around the house so I wasn't spookin' horses. Well it was night and I spot ligheted one in our back yard. (We live in the country, so we don't have to worry about neihbors.) I shot this rabbit and it appereared to be a miss( he ran off without any problems) the next morning I see a jack rabbit dragging it's hind end and I immediatley knew what happened. I got a gun asap and finished the rabbit off. That made me sick to my stomach to see what that rabbit had to go through. Never again will I shoot an animal of any size with a [email protected] air rifle.


----------



## Woogie_man

hey bore yeah i do ... why not shove it up your XXXXXXXXX and pull the trigger.... then you will have something of usefullness in your tiny head.

:evil: :evil: :evil:

Why don't people grow the XXXXXX up and show some XXXXX kindness to the things they don't understand

edited for content: Plainsman


----------



## jgat

This thread has gotten way to crazy. I was just trying to be funny, and not at anybody's expense. I don't think this thread was started to hurt feelings. Lighten up a little bit and don't take yourselves so seriously!


----------



## Bore.224

Yeah this thread is outta hand jgat. I intended the thread as a light hearted joke, did not turn out as I thought it would. I have said all I have to say on air guns and in the end of coarse its up to the better jugement of the individual.
Hey Woogie_man are we still on for beers next Saturday night??


----------



## Woogie_man

hey bore no problem.... it just really ****** me off when people do that .... and yes i do agree with you that there are kids out there that don't know what they are doing... But that is the reason for sites like this, hopefully one of there friends are on here and will talk them out of it .

I have been shooting since i was around 5 or 6.. and i didn't start with an air gun untill i was 21. I love it .. gives me more of a challenge and make me build my ghillies that much better.

Oh and on the beer... if you can send a pack of bud over here to Iraq that would be great


----------



## Bgunit68

II love it! I'd love to send you a "case" Woogie! Well done. Thanks! I've been reading this post since it started. I am 45 and have hunted all my life. I have a 22, 22mag, 22-250, 30-06, 300 win mag; semi auto shot gun, TCA Triumph muzzle loader and a Martin Bow. I just bought a 1200 fps break barrel. It has been so much fun. Lot more challenge. The thing is one of the heaviest rifles I own. It's about 10 lbs. It takes 58lbs of force to cock it. It's not a kid's gun. My next rifle, before the next election, will be a Colt AR 15. Good Luck! Keep Posting! :beer:


----------



## Woogie_man

no problem on that .. i love this site.

But yeah i love the challenge it takes with an air rifle.. i am looking at getting a QB79 soon. Go to www.archerairguns.com and look at them. They are suposta be a really fun little gun to work on.


----------



## Bgunit68

Thanks Woggie. I didn't word it that well in my last post I meant the thanks for what you are doing in Iraq. You guys are great! Thank you! A million times over!

Mark


----------



## Bore.224

Let me be the second to thank you Woogie, keep up the good work in Iraq we are all counting on you! Hey I will send beer if you wont get an article 15 for it.. Let me know :beer:


----------



## BUTCHER45

Wow some of you guys really need to get out and do some checking before saying this stuff about how airguns are not suitable to hunt with. Hope you like the taste of your feet.

Varmint b gone said, "the next morning I see a jack rabbit dragging it's hind end and I immediatley knew what happened".

Yea, you put a bad shot on a rabbit. Stuff happens.

I use .25 and .45 caliber airguns for all my hunting. I am going to start using my .25 a lot more because it will DRT anything the .22LR will within 70 yards (under 1 1/2 inches of drop at that point with my set-up), and that is using 31grainers zeroed at 25 yards, and the .45 airgun is just to powerful for anything under 20lbs or so. 180grains of .454 turns rabbits into bags of soup.

It is actually going to be a real challenge finding a fur-friendly load for the .45 airgun.

As you can see in the first picture, the 260grainer with the .36 meplat is definitely out as far as fur is concerned. I think I'll go with the 207grain hollowpoints for starters.

Also theres a picture of me with the largest animal I have killed using my .45 airgun shooting a 255grain pellet with a .32 meplat. Went thru the vitals like a hot knife thru butter. He ran 25 yards and fell over DEAD. The wound you see in the picture is where the pellet exited. Also a couple of quicky groups (only groups I shot that day) from my .45 off of the steady stix in the seated position at 35 and 50 yards, .5 center to center and .9 center to center.


----------



## Drake Jake

hahah! :lol: Life is too short to argue over bb guns! Have a sense of humor also.


----------



## BUTCHER45

Oh I have a sense of humor. Just letting you all know that the jokes over when it comes to adult airguns (weak joke LOL).

I'm trying to get them into the regulations for game animals here in my area, Making jokes about the adult airguns just doesn't help is all. To the informed, you may as well be making fun of using the .22LR for small game.
Calling them BB guns and running them into the ground just makes them all look like a joke along with the sportsmen that use them, and they are not.


----------



## Drake Jake

i know well what they are capable of. i watched on tv a show where some guys took 2 to 3 hogs and some other large animals using a pellet rifle. i think it would be really fun hunting with one.


----------



## Plainsman

Butcher45 I like those air guns you have. What does a 45 cal set you back? I don't have the money right now to add it to my priority list, but I sure want to keep that one in the back of my mind should the opportunity arise. A bit of advise, use the heavy bullet, and nothing with a hollowpoint for fur. Slow tough bullets do less damage than fast fragile bullets. Unless they are so small and so fragile that they do not exit.

Few people know that Lewis and Clark had a 45 cal on their expedition and killed deer to 100 yards. Also Napoleons outriders carried air guns. Opposing armies hated them so much that if they captured a man with one the hung him as a spy. The reason they hated them was they used them as snipers to kill their scouts. They heard no gunshot and marched into ambushes.

I have hunted with air rifles for 54 years, but I had a 22 that I often used at age seven. I suppose social services would put my parents away today for letting a kid have a 22. It's not how old you are that is important, it's how old you act.

With all that said I sure got a kick out of Bore's post. He did say Red Ryder so it wasn't like he was making fun of serious air guns. After you have been on the site for a while you will learn personalities. Sometimes humor like this lets you blow off steam. To many kids are shooting animals to large and to far, and take that from a man that shoots deer at 1000 yards. There is a couple uses for humor. Most often it is best laughed at, but sometimes you also learn from it. The choice is ours. It's ok to set everyone straight, but it's not worth an ulcer.

Currently I still have my old Sheridan 5mm, with a 4X Scopechief.
My personal take on this thread: I respect all of you, I respect air guns, and I still got a good laugh out of it.


----------



## DeluxeGoodness

is this kid serious??? He's lying through his teeth or an idiot if he thinks he's shooting squirrels with a daisy BB Gun at 600 yards. My daisy BB gun would probably not penetrate the skin on my foot, if I shot it.


----------



## BUTCHER45

DeluxeGoodness said:


> is this kid serious??? He's lying through his teeth or an idiot if he thinks he's shooting squirrels with a daisy BB Gun at 600 yards. My daisy BB gun would probably not penetrate the skin on my foot, if I shot it.


 Read the whole thread and you will realize he was just kidding.


----------



## DeluxeGoodness

ok. I'll admit. I'm an idiot. sorry guys. I shouldve read on before jumping on the bandwagon.


----------



## coyote_buster

Yeah, well i could kill chuck norris and mr t in one shot with my daisy buck, haha, i win infinity,(said in napoleon dynamite voice)


----------



## DeluxeGoodness

Chuck Norris can gargle Peanut Butter.


----------



## Cleankill47

Okay, seriously, can this thread be deleted or pulled?

There is nothing positive that can be taken out of this thread except for Butcher's post describing his big-bores.

All the anti's would need is the thread and the first post, and they'll twist it to their heart's content and present it to little kids as more ammo against us hunters and outdoorsmen.

Not to mention the kids who will google hunting with an airgun and come up with this and maybe really think they have enough power for rabbits and such with a red ryder or buck or something.

This thread has gotten way out of hand, is very childish, doesn't really serve any purpose, and detracts from the real reason for this forum.

That's my suggestion. If nothing else, I'll request it be pulled by admin for the reasons described.


----------



## DeluxeGoodness

Cleankill47 said:


> Okay, seriously, can this thread be deleted or pulled?
> 
> There is nothing positive that can be taken out of this thread except for Butcher's post describing his big-bores.
> 
> All the anti's would need is the thread and the first post, and they'll twist it to their heart's content and present it to little kids as more ammo against us hunters and outdoorsmen.
> 
> Not to mention the kids who will google hunting with an airgun and come up with this and maybe really think they have enough power for rabbits and such with a red ryder or buck or something.
> 
> This thread has gotten way out of hand, is very childish, doesn't really serve any purpose, and detracts from the real reason for this forum.
> 
> That's my suggestion. If nothing else, I'll request it be pulled by admin for the reasons described.


I think he's right, Broskies.


----------



## DeluxeGoodness

though i do think we should start a Chuck Norris thread...lol. But Seriously.


----------



## younig

Particulalry as it would be likely to be hugely counter-productive in terms of the original aim
badger mesh shorts


----------

